# Cheap Light spinning rods??



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

gdayy,

Was just wondering if anyone knows any cheap , very light bream rods? or light rods...

Thanks Dane :lol:


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

give us a $$$$ amount mate


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

haha uhm about anywhere between $20 to $95


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

These are good rods
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=4167

or these

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=4396

Both just outside your price range, you might pick them up on special around the ridges.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

A few people on the forum have got the Berkley Drop Shot from here http://www.fishingtackleshop.com.au/category299_1.htm
At the moment they have a two for one deal for $119


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Dane I picked up a Shimano sonic pro 662SP at B..C..F a week or to back for $53 Ive been using it off the yak for bream and bass. Does everything i ask it to so far


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

Dane,

Bcf have got the pflueger trions on sale at the moment for 79.95, usually around the $120 mark. There is a 1-3kg and a 2-4kg in that range. Topic here viewtopic.php?f=60&t=30406

Good luck ;-) ,

cam


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your info,

Dane


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Go the BOGOF Dropshot deal or if you want to spend a bit more lok at the LOX rods about 180-140 depending where you shop


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Big W have a Shimano ET soft plastic 7' graphite rod for around $55 - $60 I think. I have one and have got plenty of fish on it from the Kayak.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

CatfishKeith said:


> Go the BOGOF Dropshot deal or if you want to spend a bit more lok at the LOX rods about 180-140 depending where you shop


try $250
look at the trions mate they are great, or if you can find one look at the older model trions i have tried both and prefer the older model that i have, good black and it loads up nice. i was about to get a nitro ultra bream finesse but i decided not to get it because i like my older trion so much. that being said the newer models are pretty good aswell just a bit stiffer.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

zipper i bought a Lox the other day $180 but have seen then since for less. Neat rod been having lots of fun with it good combination for finesse fishing and a tip soft enought to handle the fish when caught. its not stiff plank like some of the other IM8 rods

The Lox aslo comes with a similar replacement deal as the Nitros, $50 to replace either section.

The Burkley IM8 3-5Kg Drop Shot is a great deal for around $140

And again the BOGOF deal on the IM6 dropshots from the tackle shop in Kiama is fantastic.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Dane
Gabes at Sylvania have some silstar's that would be in your price range and worth a look, they are really light and would be good for small plastics and hardbodies.


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks guys,

Yeah ive been to that shop before ill pop in to have a look thanks


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Anzacpride (Jan 9, 2009)

I picked up a Berkley Drop shot not to long ago for $95 from my local tackle shop,I think it may have been on special.
Have been impressed so far, however coming from my 15 year old shimano scimitar it was bound to be an improvment.


----------

